# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  ZOWIE sẽ trở thành nhà tài trợ chính tại giải eXTREMESLAND ZOWIE Asia CS:GO 2016.

## ngocbich231

Ngày 13.6.2016 vừa rồi tại Đài Loan, ZOWIE tự hào thông báo rằng họ sẽ đồng hành cùng eXTREMESLAND tại giải đấu thể thao điện tử CS:GO hàng năm ở khu vực Châu Á - Thái Bình Dương. eXTREMESLAND ZOWIE CS: GO 2016 sẽ là nhà tài trợ chính và cung cấp các dòng màn hình BENQ cho giải đấu.
​Cuộc thi eXTREMESLAND ZOWIE ASIA CS: GO 2016 được bao gồm 20 nước ở Châu Á - Thái Bình Dương ( Trung Quốc, Hồng Kông, Đài Loan, Mông Cổ, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Việt Nam, Thái Lan, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, Ấn Độ, Ả Rập Saudi, Úc, vv). Gần một ngàn team CS:GO đã được lập nên và bắt đầu thi đấu từ tháng 7 đến tháng 8. Vòng loại sẽ được thi đấu online để chọn ra 16 đội có trình độ cao nhất và tiếp tục tranh tài, vòng chung kết Asia Grand Final sẽ được diễn ra tại Trung Quốc vào tháng 9 với giá trị giải thưởng lên đến $100,000
​Là một nhà tài trợ hàng đầu tại giải eXTREMESLAND ZOWIE Asia CS:GO 2016 thì tất cả các game thủ sẽ được thi đấu trên màn hình của BENQ cung cấp để đảm bảo được tính công bằng và cạnh tranh lành manh cho các game thủ. ZOWIE sẽ hổ trợ hết mình để đem lại hiệu suất tốt nhất cho các game thủ và mong muốn đem lại sự thoải mái nhất khi thi đấu. Chi tiết giải đấu sẽ được thông báo trong vài tuần tới tại //www.extremesland.com/en/. Và bây giờ hãy chuẩn bị tinh thần tác chiến đi nhé!

----------


## saolaikhong

Nếu được chơi trên màn hình BENQ mà dong XL của nó thì hơi bị đã luôn

----------


## ngoctran89

Đang mong nhà hảo tâm sẽ tổ chức giải CS:GO ở VN...Bắn dỡ nhưng muốn được thử lắm

----------


## hongson1992

> Đang mong nhà hảo tâm sẽ tổ chức giải CS:GO ở VN...Bắn dỡ nhưng muốn được thử lắm


Nghe thiên hạ đồn đại chắc cở Tháng 7 hay 8 gì đó sẽ có giải...Mà không biết khi ở VN có nhìu team chơi CS:GÕ không nữa

----------


## taitrochoifree11

Nếu bán thắng hết ở VN mới được đi thi ra khu vực rồi mới bắn trận Final ở China hả?

----------

